# Moebius vs PL J2



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Ok guys, please keep the flames to yourselves 
BUT I'm thinking of picking up the Jupiter 2 since it's on sale, but since I have the PL one built I'm having trouble justifying it.

What's the difference between them, help me spend money I shouldn't be spending!

Tib


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well its an apples and oranges comparison. The old PL 1/48 scale kit, while nicely shaped, has a pretty sparse interior and crude landing gear. I have one built in a display case... largely because it is small enough to fit in a case.

The Moebius kit is 1/32 and is twice as big. The interior is fully detailed and accurate. The landing gear are also well done. You get options for the fusion core power fins, etc. Of course its a more expensive kit, but its huge and even OOTB it will provide hours and hours of modelling work. I like the kit very much.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> Ok guys, please keep the flames to yourselves
> BUT I'm thinking of picking up the Jupiter 2 since it's on sale, but since I have the PL one built I'm having trouble justifying it.
> 
> What's the difference between them, help me spend money I shouldn't be spending!
> ...


The Moebius kit is good and the Polar Lights kit is not! Just kidding, sort of! The Moebius kit has detailed parts for all the wall panels, behind the freezing tubes, the gyroscope, the crawl ladder... The Polar Lights kit had the "details" molded onto the wall pieces with no 3D look to it. In EVERY way the Moebius kit is FAR superior to the toy like quality of the Polar Lights kit!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My advice: If you LOVE model building and/or the Jupiter 2, get the Moebius one.
If you LIKE model building and/or the jupiter 2, get the PL.

I qualify this because personally, I "like" the PL Jupiter 2, and absolutly LOVE the Moebius Jupiter 2.
Ah, what the heck, just get the Moebius one; better to spend more for quality that you'll enjoy for a lot longer.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PL's J-2 was always a toy to me, just something to have because at the time the only other choice was that horrible LM waste of time and money......:drunk:
I just ripped all the electronics out of my PL J-2 for use in one of my Moebius builds and tossed the thing. I have four Moebius J-2s, nothing to date can even come close to this kit.......:thumbsup: A 45 year dream has been answered. I may just get one more since it's on sale......:wave:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I have the Moebius J2 in my stash......................what an absolutely *killer* kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

I still have my cherished PL J2, it's still a pride and joy piece on my bookshelf, but the Moebius Jupiter2 is AWESOME Tib.... the detail for the upper deck is beyond the PL's version, it's amazing and has the scope to be even more superior with any light and sound effects (which I've done)...my Moebius does EVERYTHING but actually fly !!!
Whilst the Moebius J2 is on special, it's a MUST HAVE piece.... you'll kick yourself when and if you ever see one and you didn't buy it !!

Wayne


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got both the Polar Lights J2 and the Moebius J2. I remember being so thrilled back in the late 90's when I bought the Polar Lights version because I'd waited so long to have a model of the J2. After getting the kit, I realized that it would take a lot of work to make the model something that I would be happy with.

When the Moebius J2 came out, I struggled with the cost, but when I saw some of the build ups, I knew it was the kit for me. It's bigger, it has better tooling and it's quite evident that no short cuts were made to make the model look right (hence the higher cost). I spent more than twice as much to buy the Moebius version, but I'm very pleased with what I got for my money. Well worth the expenditure.

Bryan


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

The PL J2 was a landmark offering by an ambitious young company, but it was compromised in various areas. The primary reasons related to tooling costs and the desire to hit a certain price point, along with a tight time frame for a release to roughly coincide with the release of the 1998 LIS movie. Even so, I consider it to have been a fine effort, and sales certainly seemed to support that position. Now we have this new, larger model that was simply not affected by similar constraints. As most people know, I have and always will support the PL J2, and I have hundreds of e-mail exchanges in my archive to show for it. But the time has come to call it the way it is, and to throw full support behind this finely detailed offering from Moebius. It is, quite simply, a "must have."
Ron G.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ron: you, sir, are a TRUE gentleman. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

He is at that ! & so are you Seaview !
Bert


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

It`s a no brainer get the moebius j2 its bigger and better. just get it!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The only possible downside is that the Moebius kit is bigger so it takes up more shelf space. Big enough it may not fit on a shelf. But it will make a lovely centerpiece for the dinning room table.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The Moebius Jupiter 2 kit is better in every aspect. Next subject.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Spindrift. 
Yeah, yeah, I know... :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Guys, I appreciate the feedback. I have to be careful as my last HUGE model, the C57-D is in a mashup of boxes in the garage, too big for me to display.

That said, the J2 is a ship that I've always enjoyed, I'll have to see if it comes with any figures/chariot, but if it's still on sale by the time I get home tonight, I'll take the plunge.

Thanks again, wasn't sure if I could survive sticking my neck out that far 

Tib


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Took the plunge, though still love to see if the figures are included. Some amazing builds here, I won't touch 'em! 

Tib


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You made a very WISE choice!
No figures are included, but you can get a great set of the Robinsons and Major West for the freezing tubes from
Crows Nest Models, which you should get and paint before assembling the Moebius Jupiter 2.
And as for J2 being a "big" kit, that is a true statement, but it is 10" smaller in diameter than the C-57D, which I could only display on top of my refrigerator due to its' immense size. :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I think you just explained why I have my C-57D in storage, Seaview ol' bean...nice kit but too honkin' big...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The old PL *1/48* scale kit...
> 
> The Moebius kit is* 1/32* and is _*twice*_ as big.



You're math-fu is weak, young one...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

and YOUR spelling is also weak


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Technically, its his grammar that's off. The word would be spelled correctly if used in a different context. And I thought the Moebius J2 was 1:35, not 1/32.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I was thinking the PL kit was more like 1/72 scale, I've got the bu packed away right now, or I'd have a look.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

It was my original intention to represent the PL J2 as 1/60th scale, which was calculated based on the projected size of a human figure relative to a standard hatchway. But PL probably thought that the introductory piece I wrote for the instructions was a bit too involved, so they simplified it to the more familiar "1/48th scale based on popular drawings," to which I had also made reference. Externally, of course, this was correct based on the Fox plans, but ultimately unworkable as a unified whole. Your recollection of 1/72nd may have come from what was published about my related scratch build, which is just over 10" in diameter, making it technically 1/70th scale based on the same formula.

Then, of course, there was the lower deck of the PL J2 (the part in which I wasn't really involved), that came in at something closer to 1/100th scale. So once again, we are dealing with the world of IA, which displays a thousand different variables, and any individual outcome will simply depend on what parameters the designer chose to emphasize in the first place...
Ron G.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Ron! Mine was just a wild guess as I collect 1/72 scale toy soldiers. I just remembered while building it that the seats and freezing tubes would " just about" be the right size for those small figures.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I used 1/72nd scale figures for the view port area of the prototype. They were modified from the old Aurora "Invaders" kit, and generously given to me by Jeff King, who pops up on this board from time to time. Those figures, plus the seats from Skyhook Models (added sometime later), are the only elements of the project that were not completely scratch built. I'm not sure I would like to do anything like that again. 
Ron G.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for the advice on the figures, at $38 they seem pretty steep but the point is moot as they're sold out. I'll check out other sources to see what's what.

Thanks again all!

Tib


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It's evident that the moebius kit is superior than the PL and save a LOT of time in detailing, mostly if you consider the minor scale.

But some times that is what make things fun. Those who are following the work of starseeker on his 24" scratchbuilt J2 knows the gigantic work that he has already done and how much it is wainting for him ahead. Ask him if he's bored doing it.

So, to make all the detailing work is part of the game. And regarding to the lower deck, is an experience that only the PLJ2 gives to you. Mine was worth every minute. :wave:

PS: I have another one, new and sealed in box, and I plan to build it some day.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, I got mine yesterday. The Pl kit was fantastic in my opinion. This new kit blows the PL kit away! I'm pretty much awestruck! I'm glad I finally ordered one.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I was thrilled to death when I finished my PL J2 two years ago. It came out great, displays nice, and is still a nice addition to my own personal collection. 

I was even more thrilled when I got my Moebius J2. Geez, it's just an incredible piece of model sculpture! The detail in the kit, along with the plethora of available enhancements from so many great cottage vendors, enabled me to build what was probably the best model I have ever created in my entire life! My friends who don't even care about models loved it when it was all lit up and doing it's thing! I sold the build for a tidy sum, and I just bought 2 more to start a pair of "twins" later in the fall, one to keep, another to market with my build business. This time around I'm even adding sound, and I'm looking forward to starting up on this kit again.

I would HIGHLY recommend this kit to anyone. You won't be disappointed in the fit, the quality, and the final results that even an amatuer could achieve
in the construction of it. It is an absolute engineering work of art. As great as the kit is, I highly recommend adding the figures, using the decal and etch sets, and most certainly the light kits to enhance your build. The life they add to it is certainly worth the extra time and efforts, as well as some $$$ to the cost, but in the end you will have a build to end all builds! Build on!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

So, there you have it, Tiberious; an overwhelming amount of positive responses concerning the Moebius Jupiter 2, in answer to your thread-starting inquiry.
Have you decided to buy one?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

It's in the mail! Thanks Seaview. Now to deal with the wife...I can hear it now: "Why did you nead ANOTHER Jupiter 2?"

Heheheheh, now just to keep an eye out for a crew! 

Thanks again all.

Tib


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> It's in the mail! Thanks Seaview. Now to deal with the wife...I can hear it now: "Why did you nead ANOTHER Jupiter 2?"
> 
> Heheheheh, now just to keep an eye out for a crew!
> 
> ...


2 Johnny Lightning (gear up, gear down), 1 6" vacuform, 3 Polar Lights (gear up, gear down, Gemini XII), 1 24" Lunar Models (working gear) and 2, unbuild, Moebius kits. Nope, NEVER enough. (Don't even ask about the Robot, too many to remember, including the full size one waiting to be built!)


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Ron Gross said:


> As a matter of fact, I used 1/72nd scale figures for the view port area of the prototype. They were modified from the old Aurora "Invaders" kit, and generously given to me by Jeff King, who pops up on this board from time to time. Those figures, plus the seats from Skyhook Models (added sometime later), are the only elements of the project that were not completely scratch built. I'm not sure I would like to do anything like that again.
> Ron G.


 hi ron 
short and sweet.
if it wasnt for you. i wonder if we would ever have these great kits!!!!!!!
:wave::wave::wave::wave:
thank you thank you thank you
phil


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I have the Polar LIghts J2. Friend showed me his Moebius (unbuilt in box at the time). Indeed, a gorgeous kit.

BUT, I can not get over the size. Yes, I understand, most love it...but I simply have NO place to display it. I am married with three kids, and my "man cave" is already packed with models, including the MR Enterprise, which barely fit on my shelves.

I am interested to hear or see how all of you who love it so much -- how do you display it? I have a modest cape cod 1-1/2 story house with basement, and unless I want to make it the centerpiece of our living room or family room, where it would be open to any visitors or my kids' friends to tamper with, I just see no place to display such a large model.

Not bashing it -- simply would like to see how/where you all put your kit when it was done.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Aircraft and sf models in my collection that are either too large to fit on a shelf, or are built to represent "in flight" mode, are hung from the ceiling.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

There's always room on top of the refigerator (which is where I put my 28" dia. C57-D). I have no kids, so my Jupiter 2 is the centerpiece of my living room.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> Not bashing it -- simply would like to see how/where you all put your kit when it was done.


I built an extended shelf in my office with the ever present yellow ring. I've only hit my head on it once so far.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

B-9 said:


> I built an extended shelf in my office with the ever present yellow ring. I've only hit my head on it once so far.


Very nice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

B-9 said:


> I built an extended shelf in my office with the ever present yellow ring. I've only hit my head on it once so far.


I like this very much!

How did you do this?

Bryan


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey B-9, I like the idea of the extended shelf! BTW Let's see the rest of your office. Looks like you've got some nice models displayed there!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks folks. The shelf is only a piece of half inch finished plywood about 23 inches wide with a circular cut in the front. I smoothed the edge with Bondo, painted the whole thing flat black and painted a yellow ring on it.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Ron Gross said:


> The PL J2 was a landmark offering by an ambitious young company, but it was compromised in various areas. The primary reasons related to tooling costs and the desire to hit a certain price point, along with a tight time frame for a release to roughly coincide with the release of the 1998 LIS movie. Even so, I consider it to have been a fine effort, and sales certainly seemed to support that position. Now we have this new, larger model that was simply not affected by similar constraints. As most people know, I have and always will support the PL J2, and I have hundreds of e-mail exchanges in my archive to show for it. But the time has come to call it the way it is, and to throw full support behind this finely detailed offering from Moebius. It is, quite simply, a "must have."
> Ron G.


True and respectful words there RG, I like them both for different reasons. The J2 from Polar Lights is the kit Aurora would have made had it been produced, as a matter of fact I would love to see it it re-released with some minor corrections and and a aurora-type new box. The Mobby is the most
accurate state of the art replica currently done. Both of them are collector worthy. Nuff said.

fortress


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks great B-9 I really like how you displayed the jupiter 2. I need to fill my display shelf. I have a lot of kits still in the boxes and life is in the way right now but i want to fill mine with a couple of large dioramas, one with the Jupiter 2 and the others with real space and a large lunar landing diorama. how big is your display cabinet B-9 ? Mine is 6 feet long, 6 ft. high & 2 ft. deep. with movable shelves. B-9 I really like your display and how you position the models with the backround.
Bert


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I have two PL J2s, one Chrome (Finished and on display) and one standard, which I purchased the Skyhook sets and landing pads for (Still have some of those if anyone is interested). I still intend on finishing the second PL to the best it can be done, and for what it is, it's a marvelous kit.

The Moebius kit is truly gorgeous and I would dearly love to have one, but I just have nowhere to store or display a kit that size. It's the very same reason I didn't buy the C-57D, as much as I wanted it. I ended up settling for a Skyhook Forbidden Planet diorama, which is a far more manageable size.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, today you may not have enough display space, but who knows? Maybe in 5 or 10 years, you will have the space.
I'd recommend that you get a Moebius one and keep it unbuilt and in storage until the day comes when you DO have display space; I have a feeling you won't regret it, my Aussie friend!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Seaview I do agree with you. That thought has gone through my head on more than one occasion for both the J2 and the C-57D. Thanks for supporting my inner geek!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*if the Moebius J2 wasnt so BIG, Id have gotten one...its very nicely done,and has much more details than the PL..I Love the PL, and always will..but I simply don't collect large kits...no room for them...

Z
*


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> Looks great B-9 I really like how you displayed the jupiter 2. How big is your display cabinet B-9 ? Mine is 6 feet long, 6 ft. high & 2 ft. deep. with movable shelves. B-9 I really like your display and how you position the models with the backround.
> Bert


Thank you sir! It's a whole wall of shelves in my office that were here when I moved in. It's 9 feet wide and 10 inches deep. The bottom 3 feet have cabinets and drawers that come out a bit more. The middle section has the "fun" stuff while the rest has books and some Star Trek stuff that has been given to me over the years.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

You have a very nice display and I bet it greets people as they come into the room and it showcases your great talent ! Something to be proud of !
Bert


----------

